
Yahoo Plans to Launch a Mail App Platform - sarvesh
http://gigaom.com/2008/12/08/yahoo-plans-to-launch-a-mail-app-platform/
======
markessien
If they do this, it could be huge. BUT, they need to make a clear incentive to
do so - the iPhone app market is growing so quickly because people are reading
the stories of $30.000 in a weekend and all that. If there is a clear way of
making money on an email app, Yahoo will have a slew of apps, and this could
solve one of the larger problems we are facing right now - email overload.

But for this to be effective, email has to be personalised also. Yahoo mail is
inferior to gmail in that the experience feels a lot more like you are
visiting a yahoo site, and not visiting your email box. That needs to change.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Should I be alarmed that I hear about yap integrations from Hacker News before
hearing about it from my boss? ;) (J/k, this is somewhat old news.)

 _note: I is a front-end tech lead on YAP<http://apps.yahoo.com/> _

~~~
sh1mmer
I've used this and I have to say it's more awesome than I expected. And it is
kinda old news since we announced it was coming months ago.

Sometimes it's pretty frustrating not to be able to tell the communities you
inhabit about the cool stuff down the line.

disclaimer: I am the Tech Evangelist for all of the real work Isaac does

------
paul9290
Yahoo has had too much going on...as opposed to Google which is all about
simple tech and innovation.

When Google launches something new it is of a tech focus and us tech folks
listen and eat it up.

Yahoo focused on so many different businesses that when they launch a new &
exciting tech product..the buzz with early adopters (those who have a big role
in shaping the market) is not as grand as it is with Google.

For me this sounds cool but its a Yahoo product not Google.

Hopefully it crazy awesome and it starts to change how I feel about Yahoo.

------
patrickg-zill
Will they ever fix their current low-quality webmail offering? Yahoo ranks
dead last amongst most surveys of useful metrics like email deliverability,
uptime, etc.

------
drwh0
yahoo should focus on building features into mail that provide real benefit
(imaps, better spam detecting, search that actually works) than features no
one cares about (reading news in your email screen, more "app" mumbo jumbo)

